# Has anyone been following this? Researchers Discover Bacteri



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 18, 2012)

Has anyone been following this? Researchers Discover Bacteria That Produces Pure Gold

http://us.gizmodo.com/5948739/researchers-discover-bacteria-that-can-produce-pure-gold

Scott


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, it was discussed a while back.
In order to get golden poo you have to feed bacteria with gold in first place.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 18, 2012)

What amazes me is that the bateria survive long enough in the gold chloride solution to consume part of it. In an effort to survive, the bateria consume the only thing available - the gold chloride.

The bateria probably die off rather quickly - I don't think they survive very long on a diet of gold chloride, let alone thrive in it.

kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Dec 18, 2012)

There are some amazing microorganisms that thrive in extreme conditions. Check these perhaps close relatives?

http://mms.nps.gov/yell/ofvec/exhibits/ecology/microbes/index.htm


----------



## Auful (Dec 18, 2012)

Not exactly the same, but this kind of reminds me of the caddisfly larvae supplied with gold that make their shells with gold: http://blog.nus.edu.sg/lsm1303student2012/2012/03/24/jewelry-making-larvae/


----------

